# Hey again all you Russet Gold lovers.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. A little birdy whispered in my ear that it might be an opportune time to make a reappearance. So I thought apart from saying hi I would fill you in a little on what's happened since I was last in here regularly. 

Firstly, I missed all my forum friends. But, it was a beneficial hiatus. 

So I will give you a snapshot of the last 8 or so months.

Health:
Health sux. No improvement and probably went backwards. That is.....until two weeks ago, when I met a new specialist who has a different spin on things and believes she will have me able to return to work sometime before the end of 2014. In a lot of pain right now, as part of the treatment means lowering certain meds which are the ones keeping me moving. But, it's on of those get worse to get better things and the specialist said the worst will be over by April.  

Domicile:
After two years of living in a 14 foot caravan, I have just this week moved into a nice two bedroom cottage on the property next door from where I was, as luck would have it. It's nice to have mains power, a toilet inside the house that flushes, hot water......well any water...when you turn a tap and lights that do not require a generator to be running but rather come on with the flick of a switch. The best bit, is the cottage is in the middle of the bush..literally......I'm screwed if a bush fire hits....but it's very picturesque and tranquil.  The deer walk about 40 metres away in front of my house most nights. The new property also has the most productive deer gully around here and I have been dying to hunt it and now living on it, I can. Bring on winter!! 

Pups:
Just great. Both of them are just brilliant hunting companions. They will hunt everything from Rabbits, to Deer to Birds. They've had a few war wounds over the time i've been away. Zsa Zsa came off 2nd best after an encounter with a rather angry and large male Kangaroo. It took a lot of stitches to sew her back together. Astro hoovered a Rabbit, got a bone stuck in his throat and needed surgery to remove it. Astro is just Huge. He's one big dog. Too big. But, he is a cracker of a dog. 

The three of us have spent so much time together, that we now no longer need to communicate verbally much. We are at that point where they know what I want from them and know what I am doing just by what's going on and body language. Rarely does a command need to be used. We really have bonded into a well knit team. There's more to come I know...but it's pretty **** cool being at this point already. I suppose being ill and having 24 hours a day, 365 days a year to devote to them, has it's rewards. But, I'd rather take a few more years to get to this point and be well......  

Hunting:
We hunt daily. Barely missed a day. Due to my illness, the bow has had to be replaced with firearms as I can no longer manage to draw the bow. The pups just loooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeee the guns though......just lucky I had taken the time to gun condition them previously for hunting with my other mates who hunted with firearms. They know what we are hunting depending on which gun comes out of the safe. If it's the shotgun, they know we are close stalking vermin (Bunnies,Foxes,Cats,Dogs), if it's the .22LR, it's the same but from a further distance, If I grab the .223, they know it's long range stuff and don't get as excited, but when the .270 comes out.......they do backflips knowing we are going Deer hunting!! Especially Astro. He's become the most amazing Sambar dog. He rarely misses one.  

We are in the middle of our summer at the moment, so the Deer hunting is on hold till the weather cools a little. So we have been focusing on the vermin.....mostly bunnies as the pups love them. Zsa Zsa excels on the bunnies.

Duck season is also not far off for us and we will be grabbing a few of those for the freezer while we can too. 


I hope that fills you in with some of what's gone on. It's not everything obviously, but it's close enough....


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Nice to meet you Ozkar! I've read so many of your posts whilst searching for information that I feel like I know you already. I look forward to lots more stories.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, Ozkar!! ;D ;D ;D

Thank you for the update! Sounds like things are going along a little better for you... and I'm glad you're out of the caravan. That would only seem like fun to me for about a week. 

Astro and Zsa Zsa = good dogs!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Wonderful to hear from you Ozkar - you certainly have been missed around here! Nice informative update. Hope your new specialist is right - you certainly deserve some relief and improvement. Boy Zsa Zsa and Astro sure gave you a few scares, huh? Glad to hear they are doing well. Don't be a stranger - 8 months was too long.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad things are turning around for you, and the pups are doing well. We have missed you.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad you're back and the cottage sounds grand. Looking forward to following your continued adventures down under.
Give the pups a hug for me.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Marty ! U never left - JUST WENT HUNTINING - LOL - OH - that would V the PUPS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome back. It was good to read all your news and catch up.

Sorry to hear you are still suffering with your health, but pleased to hear that there is light at the end of the tunnel and that you will hopefully be well, pain free and return to work.

Your cottage sounds great, and very much appreciated - glad you have some hooman comforts at last. The location sounds idealic, and paradise for the pups.

Keep posting - have missed you.

Heather


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

You've been away.........

I must have been sleeping!!!!!!!

Glad to hear your all still alive and kicking 

Even better to hear you've got yourself some 'creature comforts'!!

Welcome back mate 

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Hey again all you Russet Gold lovers.*



TexasRed said:


> Glad things are turning around for you, and the pups are doing well. We have missed you.


Thankyou for steering me back. 

I've been busy despite things and a lot more has transpired, but one thing is for certain, It's very comforting to see (so to speak) you all. 

Not sure how much of a poster I will be, but It's been great catching up on who's doing what. A touch time consuming, unless....pretty please...........with sugar on top........someone could nutshell it for me..???


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Hey again all you Russet Gold lovers.*



mswhipple said:


> Hey, Ozkar!! ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Thank you for the update! Sounds like things are going along a little better for you... and I'm glad you're out of the caravan. That would only seem like fun to me for about a week.
> 
> Astro and Zsa Zsa = good dogs!!


In typical Aussie style, I made light of
It for two years.......... But yeah, coming from a very comfortable and well appointed home in the burbs to a 1970's 14' caravan to some........err.......adjusting for us all...... 

But you know what? I get that this is a tad cliche, but, it has been a beneficial process in terms of realigning my priorities. I survived for two years on no income and it has rekindled my respect for lots of things in life. 

As for the pups, I doubt that my illness could have been timed any better......I've had 3 years now where I have been with them almost 24/7.. Which has enabled a huge amount of both bonding and training time. Sure, my physical abilities are limited, but I've found ways around it in order to keep them active.

One thing I haven't mentioned is the great summer we are having........if you've seen any global weather, you'll get it......... While the U.S. has been icing over. We've been melting in the heat...  Poor Astro succumbed to it in the first week of it. I knew it was time to take him to the lake when he became a touch wobbly on his feet. He was standing head down teetering side to side. A dip in the icy cold water at the lake soon lowered his temperature and had him feeling better. Do we made it a habit of cooling of regularly during the hot days. I measured it at 53 degrees C in the van on one of the 44 Degree C days. So I figured I may as well throw a chicken in an oven bag and have it ready by dinner........... Just pulling ya pud..........  but it was 53 in there according to the gauge....... 

This last week has been better though, with some desperately needed rain and some cooler temps. It's put a few fires out, but as usual, half this joint is still on fire.......... 

Thankfully, what has been lost to fire has mostly been property without the massive loss of lives we had on Black Saturday. 

One little ray of sunshine.......we have King Parrots who visit us each day. Very cool birds. Not food though....much to the pups dismay.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A quick run down for me and the dogs.
Hunt as much as possible. Then Cash had a problem with his shoulder towards the end of the season, followed by a yeast toe nail infection. Both cleared up and spent the hot summer wanting it to be hunting season. One daughter graduated from high school, and another daughter got engaged.
Yeah September rolled around which means we started hunting again. Lucy (youngest dog) developed a small lump on her side.
Surgery was done and it was a low grade sarcoma. It should be manageable and she was back to the fields 2 weeks later. Went and watched and helped out with a tower shoot. Enjoyed it and did one today. My husband was at the doctor early this week and had pneumonia. He had to take easy out there today, but just didn't want to miss it.
The hunting season is all but over, come on September.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all. It's been a bit err.....interesting in our household of late. Change in medication made me sick and in a lot of pain. So been bedridden apart from my two walks with the pups each day.
On our Anzac day (25 April-a commemoration of lives lost at Gallipolli in WWI) I took the pups out for a walk before we were going to head off to one of the commemorative services, but I didn't make it. About 3 klms from the house, out of the blue my back just gave way. I felt intense pain in my spine and the next thing I know I am having a facial from Astro's tongue. I had lost consciousness, but unsure for how long. I tried to stand up and blacked out again. Again i woke up to a tongue bath, but from both this time. So, I decided to crawl on my hands and knees to get back to the house. I had thick trackpants on, so figured I could manage it. I made it 3 or 4 hundred metres before deciding to attempt to stand up again. As you could guess........I blacked out again. This time when I woke up, the pups were playing in the dam. 

I decided at this point that I was Donald Ducked. So I called a mate of mine to come get me. co incidentally, another mate of ours was there and he is a nurse. The two of them got me into a car and then into the house and onto a bed. 

Long story short, three hours later I was in an ambulance and I got home from hospital this week..... 

Pups are good and say hi!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy cow dog, that is a rough time.
You sound like a lot of guys, in not going to the hospital until there is no other choice.
Hoping they found something to give you some relief. 
Take care of yourself and the pups.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, wow, what an ordeal to go through!! Astro and Zsa Zsa probably thought your behavior was a little odd, to say the least! Well, I hope you're now on the mend and feeling better!!

By the way, I was wondering if you could clarify one thing for me... exactly what does "Donald Ducked" mean? I have an idea that it rhymes with something, but not sure... LOL! Thanks. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Oh, wow, what an ordeal to go through!! Astro and Zsa Zsa probably thought your behavior was a little odd, to say the least! Well, I hope you're now on the mend and feeling better!!
> 
> By the way, I was wondering if you could clarify one thing for me... exactly what does "Donald Ducked" mean? I have an idea that it rhymes with something, but not sure... LOL! Thanks. ;D ;D ;D


it means what you think it does msw!!! hope you're on the mend Marty, all the best from here in UK


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! HA-HA-Ha-Ha-ha!! 

And yes, get well soon, Marty!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, that sounds pretty scary. Rest up, Oz!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Get well mate. RT and I are sending you are best thoughts.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi again. Quick update. I'm bedridden. Huge pain. Hardcore painkillers. Hard to focus so message will be brief. Back is Wallaby Teds cousin........Roo Ted......
Discs impinging on spinal chord. Surgeon too concerned he will cause more damage by operating. Treatment is physio and painkillers, until either my legs, urinary tract or bowels fail to work, then they will have no choice but to operate. 
I am now resigned to a life of pain management and am unable to work. 
I've had all my mate's coming up each weekend from the city to bring groceries, do some housework, cut firewood and take pups out for a walk or sometimes a hunt with one or two of my more trusted hunting buddies. 
I walk the pups during the week by roading them alongside the car, but, while I was in hospital, my car was stolen. I've borrowed a neighbors car for a short period, but its no good as It won't make it up any of the steep hills on the property or over the erosion mounds. 

But, I am one lucky bloke. All my hunting mates and bike riding mates have got together and are passing the hat around as I speak to hopefully raise enough to buy me an old 4wd of some sort. So hoping shortly to be out roading the pups again soon. 

1st physio appointment is tomorrow. It will be a waste of time as I can't stand unaided yet...still on elbow crutches and am in way to much pain to do much more than roll out of bed.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I love your spirit and gratitude. Prayers for a manageable pain level so you continue to enjoy your blessings.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope the physio does more than you expect. Feel better soon!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Phuck me it's just relentless at the moment..... Neighbours dog attacked Zsa Zsa this evening and ripped her side open in two places. Two big rips which are going to need stitches...I've cleaned her up and dressed the wounds as best I can, but she's going to need them stitched in the morning...I've warned the neighbour about his mutt several times. Now It's going to get a dose of .270 Winchester and be buried in the mountains. All I want is just a week without crap being dumped on me. I know I'm normally the most positive bloke out there, but right now I feel like the world is conspiring to keep me down.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no - so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time!! Things come in threes - first your back, then your car being stolen and now the attack on poor Zsa Zsa, so that means that things should start looking up! Hang in there! Sending good thoughts for you and Zsa Zsa.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

CC......this crap has been ongoing now for 3 years....... I don;t mind saying that I am pretty much over it!

Zsa Zsa ended up in surgery today, the wounds went far further than what the outside tears showed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Ozkar, I see that you are online...We haven't heard from you since May, and Zsa Zsa's incident. I hope no news is good news...
You were getting ready to start pT and I assume you have been really busy.
Would love to have an update... I'm Praying things are better for you, and mending.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - U know me & V's - walk it like we talk it !! wish we could V as tough as our V's - stay safe brother !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all. Little Zsa Zsa has bounced back physically very well. But the mental scars are taking longer. She's gone from a confident dog to a very wary dog. The other half of the mental scars are with Astro. He's become very protective of her. A large Labrador growled at Zsa Zsa recently and he absolutely flattened it. It all happened too fast for me to stop him. Thankfully he didn't bite the dog, just drilled it into the ground. Then last week, he did the same with a German Shepherd who tried it on. The shepherd snapped at Zsa Zsa and again before I could blink the shepherd was on its back and had its hide handed to it. He's fine with other dogs until they show any aggression, then there is no further discussion, he just puts them on their back. Again, he has still not marked a dog, so its more a correction than a propensity to be aggressive. But he won't put up with poor behaviour from a dog near Zsa Zsa.

I've not been well and the specialists cannot find what the issue is. I'm onto my 5th specialist now and have just been through another round of multiple tests with no conclusion or diagnosis. I'm back on opiates to control the pain. 

As such our hunting activities are limited. But the boy is still my deer dog. He is dynamite on them. We shot a hind about a month ago, again thanks to him. He still has the most chilled out point. A flick of the head to me, then a flick of the head pointing to where the deer is, then a solid point when we are within 100 metres of the deer. Unfortunately we didn't recover much meat off her as the projectile went into the right shoulder, across through the heart, into the inside of the left shoulder and then turned left at Albuquerque and split the liver sending bile leeching through every thing from the shoulders back. We got both front wheels and the neck meat and that was all. I've got a PIC on my phone so will load it next I'm on.

Its cold here at the moment. We had snow a few hundred metres from my back door last week.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Ozkar...
Wish I could send you some of our heat... we are in the 90's and in a week or two we will reach triple digets... oh I wish I had a swimming pool :'(
I bought boots for the dogs so I can walk them, and take them to the beach... just crossing the sand, could cause a 3rd degree burn on their pads...
Your Astro is quite the superhero for little Zsa Zsa... I am so glad she is recouperating... Wish you were too. 
I have contacted the AHN twice, over the last month or so, but they will not recognize me, maybe because I'm a million miles away 
I read the articles, that I was allowed as a guest, but I am hungry for the colorful stuff you mentioned!

Good to get your update, I will send very positive energy to your pain and the cause... Heal


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

can't see pics again Marty, photo viewer says file is empty


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who couldn't view them... I got the same response.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry about the pics. New tablet which is a little different to work. I'll try again.. :-[


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey ozkar

I'm sorry to hear you are poorly and the doctors didn't have better news for you. We are sending you more positive thoughts from the UK and hope things improve for you soon.

Lovely photo of Astro, what a beautiful boy he is.


----------

